# Looking to buy Bulk Road Salt



## Travill (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been trying to buy road salt in the Western New York area for the past two months and have little to no luck, the little luck I have had the salt brokers want to sell it 4 TIMES the price of last year. I'm looking for 20,000 tons of salt. Can any one help with liquid salt for a back up plan?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

who are you buying from?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Everyone is in the same boat. 

Bossman


----------



## Travill (Sep 3, 2008)

In an area of about 250 miles including Cananda, Michigan, & Ohio


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Good luck. I paid 59 dollars a ton last year delivered to me and so far this year the lowest I have found it for is around 130 a ton and there is no promise that it will be available.


----------



## Travill (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the same price. The question is where is it going? the salt mines say that the state is buying most of it, but when you check with the state they are using 10-15% less then last year because that treat it. So were is the salt going why is there a shortage?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Travill;581501 said:


> I have the same price. The question is where is it going? the salt mines say that the state is buying most of it, but when you check with the state they are using 10-15% less then last year because that treat it. So were is the salt going why is there a shortage?


Try a search, and you will see where it is going. There have been about 50 threads here regarding salt shortages this year.

And if you can get it for double the price of last year, better take it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Us guys here in the midwest kinda used it all up last year. That is why there is a shortage.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Should've added, this isn't anything new, it's been coming down the pike since at least July.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Ron,

Call me. I need a number where I can get some. Only 30 Ton, Not 20,000.

Derek
(716) 628-1789


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;581555 said:


> Should've added, this isn't anything new, it's been coming down the pike since at least July.


this has been a problem since Dec 07


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Try calling 314-614-2100 they have bulk salt that is being trained into Chicago for $126 a ton.They may be able to get it to NY.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Theres a shortage cuz JD Dave has been stockpiling since April.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm from western ny, who have you contacted cause that price is outrageous.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I paid $33/ton last year, this year I was quoted $60. That's pick up not delivered. They kinda made it sound like I may or may not be able to get salt, and it I can I can only get what I got last year.


----------



## Chris Buesching (Sep 7, 2008)

do not take my salt


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

$60.00 is what I was quoted as well. It's bull but what are you going to do. I've heard that the Mt. Morris mine only produces 60% to 70% of the volume it could actually mine. They're turning into the big oil companies, produce less and profit more.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

We are getting quotes of 130 but can't get it if that makes sense..


----------



## Targa (Sep 28, 2008)

*Bulk Salt in Detroit*

I heard a rumour that there is 25000 tons available in Detroit.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Let's hope there's more than that available.


----------



## BOB JONES (Nov 29, 2001)

not a rumour it is available


----------



## Targa (Sep 28, 2008)

*Where can it be found?*

Can you tell me where I can find it in Detroit? maybe a phone #


----------



## BOB JONES (Nov 29, 2001)

I have Bulk salt available for $130.00 per ton deleivered in Detroit, Toledo, northern Ohio
Min 50 ton
call bob 734-772-2613
250,000 tons available


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this salt the powdery stuff out of rail cars? 
Also do i have extra cost in unloading a rail car or is this in gravel trains


----------



## BOB JONES (Nov 29, 2001)

This is rock salt in sigle dumps not doubles


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

BOB JONES;598457 said:


> This is rock salt in sigle dumps not doubles


Do I have to purchase it up front, or can you bill me? When can you deliver?


----------



## BOB JONES (Nov 29, 2001)

Call me 734-772-2613


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bob you have a Private message - Fyi


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

What company are you with Bob?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Bob has also just started a forum that you can discuss the availabilty of salt in his areas as well - http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=81


----------



## dyost (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey bob
i talked with you erlier about your salt, is the 4 million tons that you have available in a pile or is it stiil in the mine in ohio, also if i pre pay for the salt can i get it any time or do i have to take delivery of it all now. did you say the price is going up 15.00 this week and again next week. if i order how long will it take to get my salt.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

cretebaby;584137 said:


> this has been a problem since Dec 07


 Not for curtain where you have been getting your salt from but we have been getting ours out of Kansas for the past 3 years anytime we call this broker in Cedar Rapids.we get it in a day or two. PM me if your interested an I'll send you the email info I have for them.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

rnblase;586605 said:


> Try calling 314-614-2100 they have bulk salt that is being trained into Chicago for $126 a ton.They may be able to get it to NY.


I think Cretebaby will correct me if he's been getting it from them to .but I think that place is in the st, louis area some where an its call A+ salt or A1 salt they can send it out on rail or barge. sounds like they will ship it any where for the right prices.


----------



## jchudzinski (Sep 8, 2010)

I was paying 90 a ton for under 100 ton, and over 100 ton 80.00 in michigan

989 942 0055


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

same as last year 65 delivered 35 mininutes from mine


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Gettin it this year for 68


----------

